# Trying something new



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 29, 2016)

I saw @DKMD do this and wanted to see how it would work on cook pine. I am not disappointed at all. I'll post more pice when it's finished.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 15


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 29, 2016)

Lookin good!

Does your wife know you're trying to burn the house down while she's away?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 29, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Lookin good!
> 
> Does your wife know you're trying to burn the house down while she's away?


I made sure I had all the proper safety equipment on hand; gas, alcohol, compressed full tanks and worked in a sealed room ensuring the proper hearing protection was adorned on the wall next to me. Please don't tell on me...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 29, 2016)

I ain't cheap, but I can be bribed!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 29, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> I ain't cheap, but I can be bribed!


This should cover your fee, and it is very apropos for your attempt of blackmailery





No, that ain't ice cream braddah!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 29, 2016)

Damn islanders got that "goose that laid the golden egg" story all messed up! Would you look at that! The poodle that strayed and crapped the golden Sunday!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 29, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Damn islanders got that "goose that laid the golden egg" story all messed up! Would you look at that! The poodle that strayed and crapped the golden Sunday!


We only have 13 letters in our alphabet, what do you expect? 

Btw, I predicted what you would see there, read fine print under the pic...


----------



## Tony (Aug 29, 2016)

Looks pretty sharp Don! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 29, 2016)

Too cool! I anxious to see how it looks after scrubbing, brushing, and sanding away all the char, but I think it's going to look great!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 29, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> We only have 13 letters in our alphabet, what do you expect?
> 
> Btw, I predicted what you would see there, read fine print under the pic...




You type pretty good for a guy with half a keyboard, maybe if we take half of @Tclem 's keyboard away, it might help him type better too. Any chance you could teach him to type Hawaiian?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Creative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 29, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Too cool! I anxious to see how it looks after scrubbing, brushing, and sanding away all the char, but I think it's going to look great!



Really? That's it, I'm done. Gonna spray with micro mist rattle cans and move on to something not so burnt up... why don't you tell us these things in the first place?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (Aug 29, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> You type pretty good for a guy with half a keyboard, maybe if we take half of @Tclem 's keyboard away, it might help him type better too. Any chance you could teach him to type Hawaiian?


I use two keyboards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 29, 2016)

That looks great Don! Are you using a home-made burning rig?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 29, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> That looks great Don! Are you using a home-made burning rig?


I am, only needed the one mot to burn this.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 29, 2016)

This is soooo cool....
nicely done don...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 29, 2016)

That came out super nice Don, I am impressed.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jerry B (Aug 29, 2016)

the Lichtenstein pyrography is a great effect/embellishment & really becoming popular, and yours is perfect, looks great on that vase 
am gonna have to hunt me down a transformer and give it a try myself on a few of my pieces ...... 
wonder if the TENS unit I use for my back would work if I cranked up the wattage a little

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 29, 2016)

Jerry B said:


> the Lichtenstein pyrography is a great effect/embellishment & really becoming popular, and yours is perfect, looks great on that vase
> am gonna have to hunt me down a transformer and give it a try myself on a few of my pieces ......
> wonder if the TENS unit I use for my back would work if I cranked up the wattage a little


Thanks you

Go to a thrift store and get a microwave. If you use the tens unit don't forget to turn it back down. This pattern looks good on wood, not so good on people...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CWS (Aug 29, 2016)

PreTty


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2016)

Don, while you do have it working, the two MOTs are not wired properly. You're only getting the benefit of one MOT. But most importantly, I would ask you to please stop using it the way you are. It appears you're usinf the wood sticks as handles, which is fine, but you're allowing the wries to pass through your hands and your only protection from the voltage & current is the insulation on the wires - if any part of either wire has a pinhole or weakness in even a small area of insulation (not something that is uncommon either! You just never find them because the wires are not usually carying that large voltage - it will find any weakness or pinhole!), your WodBarter account will suddenly become permanently inactive if you know what I mean. Tape or tie-strap the wires at the nd of the sticks only and DO NOT allow them to be anywhere near your body! That electrical tape does not offer any protection if the currents finds a path to it - there's too much voltage for the tape to handle if it get out of the insulation and wants to find a path to ground - you are going to be that path. 

Docs rig is properly constructed - I looked at the same rig he bought at SWAT and it's an excellently designed rig and very safe. Yours is extremely dangerous! Please make the changes I recommended!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | +Karma 1 | Informative 1


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 29, 2016)

That one looked good eh @Kevin ? I've been thinking about forking out the cash for one....


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> That one looked good eh @Kevin ? I've been thinking about forking out the cash for one....



Yes it's the one to get. If I was going to be doing a lot of it I would just buy it and not use my home-built one. Mine is just as safe the way I use it (and in a way mine is safer than Doc's), but not as versatile because I can't hold the probes and move them around easily.

But keep in mind, if you're carelss, you can still kill yourself with the one Doc has too. You have to be very conscious of where the probes are at all times while power is applied to them.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jerry B (Aug 29, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> This pattern looks good on wood, not so good on people...


ehhhh , it would just blend in with all my tattoos and scars

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 29, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Really? That's it, I'm done. Gonna spray with micro mist rattle cans and move on to something not so burnt up... why don't you tell us these things in the first place?



Oops... I missed the last photo. It looks really good!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2016)



Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2016)

Those pictures are of men who survived lightning strikes. IMO you have a better chance surviving a lightning strike because although the voltage is much higher, it's only on you for a millisecond. If you get zapped with the MOTs it'll potentially be in you much longer and it only takes a few milliamps across the heart to stop it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 29, 2016)

Cool man. I think buying one is the safest route for me to go and thank ya for your assment of it. I know you know quite a bit about electrical and that type of stuff.


----------



## DKMD (Aug 29, 2016)

For those of you thinking about ordering one, I heard talk this weekend about the price going up significantly. I think they sold 60 or 70 units at SWAT, and there may be a price increase coming. That's just hearsay and is not a fact... Just passing along the rumor I heard.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 29, 2016)

DKMD said:


> For those of you thinking about ordering one, I heard talk this weekend about the price going up significantly. I think they sold 60 or 70 units at SWAT, and there may be a price increase coming. That's just hearsay and is not a fact... Just passing along the rumor I heard.


It would be very sad if they start to act like pharmaceutical companies.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 29, 2016)

A friend just offered me an 18" grizzly bandsaw for my nice new one hundred dollar bill...

I'm not sure... it needs a new collar and some TLC... I might have to think about it... NOT!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 30, 2016)

Sweet deal! 0000 steel wool and penetrating oil works wonders on those old table tops and fence rails. Looks like a sweet old saw.

If you Google the model number Don, you may still find a web page for it. My lathe is a discontinued model Grizz, but Googling the model number returned a page with specs, and links to the parts manual in .pdf format. Downloaded that and saved to a folder on my computer just in case the page ever goes away on the website.


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 30, 2016)

Couple links for after market throat plates I saved from around here too...

http://www.ptreeusa.com/bandsaw_inserts.htm

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/bandsaw-blades-accessories.aspx

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 30, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> It would be very sad if they start to act like pharmaceutical companies.



Couldn't agree more... I won't be getting one right away but was hoping before the holidays come. I guess we will see what happens...


----------

